# Searching an Orchestral Piece, help please. (Sounds like Tchaikovsky)



## SamilGungor (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello mates, I am new here, and I need a name of an orchestral piece. Please help me, I am looking for a long time, this sounded very Tchaikovsky-like to me, but I couldn't find it.
Please watch the video from 46:00


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't recognise it either but it's either Rimsky Korsakov or inspired by Rimsky


----------



## SamilGungor (Feb 2, 2015)

dgee said:


> I don't recognise it either but it's either Rimsky Korsakov or inspired by Rimsky


Yeah, I also thought it might be Rimsky-Korsakov, sounds a little bit like Scheherazade. I listened a few "Best of Tchaikovsky" and "Best of Korsakov"s but couldn't find it.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Aram Khachaturian, The lullaby from Gayane suite.


----------



## SamilGungor (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow brother, I wasn't expecting this so fast. Thank you so much, you are awesome. :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Glazunov's* Sixth Symphony (first movement), The Seasons.
*Khachaturian's* Spartacus "Adagio of Spartacus and Phyrigia."
*Akhmed Dzhevdet Gadzhiev's* Symphony No. 4 (quotes from Tchaikovsky Third Suite).
*Myaskovsky's* Sixteenth Symphony (slow movement) & Twenty-Seventh.
*Sibelius* Symphonies I & II.
*Scriabin's* First Symphony (first, second, & fifth movements).


----------

